# Leatherhead Challenge



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2009)

HTL

Are we still on for the challenge next Sunday? I'll be there about 11.00 with a tube of balls to take to the practice ground and warm up. How much is it again?


----------



## HTL (May 4, 2009)

Yep still on mate. We are on the tee at 12, were going off the whites as I need the practise and to have the full experience. 

Its Â£25 with a member   and Â£45 without.


----------



## Adjani (May 4, 2009)

Any spaces left for this ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2009)

I presume you'll signing me in for the Â£25 rate as your playing partner. Who are we playing ?


----------



## HTL (May 4, 2009)

Smiffy and his mate Homer. Both good blokes and Golfers so will be a stern test of our Golf and a good day out, I cant wait. 

Im out the night before   so might be in a VERY good mood. 

Yep I sign all my mates in for guest fees. 

Adjani sorry mate its just been arranged as a team V`s team kind of thing. Are you free the following weekend for a round? I wanna win that fiver back!


----------



## Adjani (May 4, 2009)

I think i am, have to let you know closer to the day. Maybe do a fourball (i was thinking double or quits on that fiver!)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2009)

If its the 16th I could play if you need another


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2009)

Smiffy and his mate Homer. Both good blokes and Golfers so will be a stern test of our Golf and a good day out, I cant wait.
		
Click to expand...


Do you want to hear about my back 9 last night?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2009)

I'll see your back 9 and raise you my front 9 yesterday


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2009)

I'll see your back 9 and raise you my front 9 yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Let's just concentrate on Sunday
 

Dream team indeed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2009)

Not a problem. I was only trying to have laugh but I'm sure Sunday will be a giggle. I'm looking forward to it. Do you know the forecast?


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2009)

Do you know the forecast?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. We're gonna win 4&3
  

I was having a laugh back


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2009)

My partner is likely to be recovering from the effects of a big night out so that might stretch to 5&4. We'll try and take you to the turn though


----------



## HTL (May 5, 2009)

I play better hungover and dont worry Homer. We will be ace!


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2009)

You're not bottling it with this swine flu thing are you Homie???


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2009)

At the moment I'm waiting for NHS direct and my GP to decide what they want to do. Not only have I got the normal flu symptoms which I'd normally put down to a summer cold and get on with my life but I've had 24 hours of a very runny motions and have been vomiting which is a more worrying sign. Was suppose to be playing today too but been told to stay in for 24 hours and await further instructions/monitor the symptoms

Funily enough, I sit opposite the A&E entrance and we have a side door set aside now for people who think they may have been infected to use instead of going straight into A&E or the hospital directly. We hade at least 10 people yesterday calling to be met with gowned and masked A&E staff.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2009)

I've had 24 hours of a very runny motions
		
Click to expand...

See!! You're pooing yourself and we haven't even stepped onto the 1st tee yet!
Faldo used to have a similar effect on his opponents


----------



## medwayjon (May 8, 2009)

Nothing like a bit of gamesmanship eh!?!?


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2009)

Nothing like a bit of gamesmanship eh!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Who? Moi?


----------



## medwayjon (May 8, 2009)

Nothing like a bit of gamesmanship eh!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Who? Moi?
      

Click to expand...

You my friend, are just dreading your next whipping Jon-Style


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2009)

You my friend, are just dreading your next whipping Jon-Style 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha!!
Just name the place and time Geezer
(and a proper course this time)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad you can see the funny side smiffy. I'm crapping myself (not leterally) as there seems to be some genuine concern that HJS has gone and got swine fever. There's talk of a trip to the hospital either later tonight or first thing for some tests if the sympstom don't improve soon


----------



## medwayjon (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad you can see the funny side smiffy. I'm crapping myself (not leterally) as there seems to be some genuine concern that HJS has gone and got swine fever. There's talk of a trip to the hospital either later tonight or first thing for some tests if the sympstom don't improve soon
		
Click to expand...

You'll be grand, keep us informed mate.


----------



## Smiffy (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad you can see the funny side smiffy. I'm crapping myself (not leterally) as there seems to be some genuine concern that HJS has gone and got swine fever. There's talk of a trip to the hospital either later tonight or first thing for some tests if the sympstom don't improve soon
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate.
I didn't realise you were being serious.
Hope it's nothing too bad and that you are feeling 100% again soon


----------



## HTL (May 9, 2009)

So are we on for tomorrow? Homer, let me know ASAP.


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2009)

So are we on for tomorrow? Homer, let me know ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

We're still up for it Hywel.
Our ball bags are full up mate


----------



## JustOne (May 9, 2009)

I'm glad you can see the funny side smiffy. I'm crapping myself (not leterally) as there seems to be some genuine concern that HJS has gone and got swine fever. There's talk of a trip to the hospital either later tonight or first thing for some tests if the sympstom don't improve soon
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck with that, I hope it turns out to only be the sniffles.

Regards...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2009)

Homer has a clean bill of health and is ready to dish out an old fashioned whooping


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2009)

Homer has a clean bill of health and is ready to dish out an old fashioned whooping
		
Click to expand...

Is that before or after the game?


----------



## medwayjon (May 10, 2009)

Homer has a clean bill of health and is ready to dish out an old fashioned whooping
		
Click to expand...

Is that before or after the game?
		
Click to expand...

Kinky!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2009)

During and after!!!! I have certain standards!


----------

